# NOS New Departure DD Axles



## saladshooter (Sep 2, 2019)

Howdy

Looking for NOS ND DD axles. Either style. PM whatcha gots!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 10, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 18, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 24, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 30, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## oldwhizzer (Oct 1, 2019)

found this not sure if it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2019)

@Vintage Paintworx


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 1, 2019)

oldwhizzer said:


> View attachment 1072355 found this not sure if it helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I appreciate the offer but I'm looking for complete axles.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 6, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 25, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you veterans!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 9, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 19, 2019)

$50 paid for each NOS axle. This is double what George was charging for them a couple years back.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 2, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 15, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 30, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 15, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 7, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 13, 2020)

Still searchin.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 6, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 1, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 14, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 24, 2020)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------

